# Missing Info in App



## flexitarian (Apr 17, 2018)

Last year I was delivering quite frequently from the Amazon warehouse in San Antonio, and then I stopped receiving blocks. After a month or so, I noticed that the few blocks that were popping up (only during inclement weather & holidays) was for the Prime Now warehouse. When I drill down in to my calendar availability, it only shows that Prime Now warehouse as a pickup location.

Today when I inquired, Amazon sent the following message:

"Offers are now available from multiple delivery stations in your area and there is no need to change your service area in the Amazon Flex app. You can accept or decline these offers as you normally would.

When selecting blocks, please be sure to note the delivery station. Programs such as Amazon, Prime Now, and Restaurants will be listed in the service area name in the Amazon Flex app."

My app does not offer any multiple locations. It only shows the Prime Now location when you click on future calendar dates that show my availability (see attachment). I've updated my app dozens of times since the New Year. Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I bet if you click constantly for am hour you see the other locations pop up at sometime


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Blocks don't just pop up LOL, you have to keep refreshing to try to grab one. The App will only show the Prime Now (U) location. That doesn't mean you only see blocks from there. My app only shows the U Prime Now location from my area, but when I refresh I also see blocks for D Logistics C merchants and F Fresh locations. The Logistics do sometimes just "pop up". But that is because almost nobody around here wants them.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

cvflexer said:


> Blocks don't just pop up LOL, you have to keep refreshing to try to grab one. The App will only show the Prime Now (U) location. That doesn't mean you only see blocks from there. My app only shows the U Prime Now location from my area, but when I refresh I also see blocks for D Logistics C merchants and F Fresh locations. The Logistics do sometimes just "pop up". But that is because almost nobody around here wants them.


C merchants?? What's that?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> C merchants?? What's that?


Locations Starting with C.... stores that are picked up and delivered through Prime Now... Whole Foods, Sprouts, New Seasons, Aldi, etc...


----------

